# 6" Skinner Chuck For My 7x14 Grizzly



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Nov 17, 2015)

I finally picked up a larger 4 jaw for my Grizzly.   I made an Aluminum backplate for an old Craftsman 3" 4 Jaw a friend let me "borrow" and it worked well.    But I needed something larger.

I got a decent deal (I hope) on a 6" Skinner 4 Jaw.   Anybody know anything about Skinner?


----------



## TommyD (Nov 18, 2015)

OLD chuck maker from, if I remember correctly, New Britain, CT. and used to be quite common around these parts. 

What do you want to know?


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Nov 18, 2015)

Decent quality?   I paid $45


----------



## TommyD (Nov 18, 2015)

They used to be, depends on what was done with it in it's earlier life. Do a Google on it, I'm sure you can find a LOT of info on it.


----------

